# I have a concussion



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

Hey all, I haven't been on for a bit since I had a horseback riding accident Friday. I was just discharged from the hospital late yesterday. My daughter and I were riding way out in the back-country trails when we were galloping, and my horse got too close to hers. As I was reining in my horse to put more distance between us, her horse kicked mine, my horse spun sideways and I didn't. That is all I recall of the incident, though I do remember lying on the ground for a while after. Since we were so far out, we had to ride back to the stables. I'm guessing it was 45 minutes to an hour back. 

All I know for sure is my head got the brunt of it, and thank God for helmets! I have a severe concussion, though fortunately my CT scan showed no fractures. Had an MRI in followup yesterday since i have "scrolling vision" issues, but the MRI is ok. it's taking me forever to write this with my vision being all weird, but I would appreciate everyone's thoughts and prayers. They said it could be up to six weeks before my vision gets back to normal. It is pretty miserable-- I have horrible headaches and am super fatigued. I'm finding bruises I didn't know I had, too.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Oh Jackie :smcry: I'm so sorry you had this accident. It sounds horrific. I'm so thankful that you were wearing a helmet considering it was a severe concussion even with it on. Please take care of yourself. Having your eyesight in trouble is a real pain. Hoping all the swelling subsides, the headaches leave and you can see normally again. 

How old is your daughter? She must have been so scared seeing this and getting you back to the stable and help. :huh: She's quite a hero getting you back. I was thrown from a horse years ago and landed on my head (no helmets back then). I was out riding with my cousin and something spooked my horse and he reared up, then took off it a crazy full out run...in a split second, I grabbed my arms around his neck and slid myself off (onto pavement though hitting my head) because I thought I'd be decapitated by branches. It was so scary and we were also out far from others, and spooked me ever since. Luckily only a minor concussion. 

Sending you lots of hugs and kisses. :grouphug: and prayers.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

OH dear, all the prayers in the world to you, please rest, please and whatever the doc said to do.

In my heart and prayers.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Jackie, that's terrible! You poor thing! Like Sue said, I'm so glad you had the helmet on. It could have been so much worse..please get well fast.:Flowers 2::grouphug:


----------



## ckanen2n (Jan 2, 2012)

You are certainly a lucky woman! With a fall like that you're likely to hurt all over. Take it easy so your body can heal!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Thank goodness that you were wearing a helmet. Think of how much worse it might have been if you hadn't had one on.

I'm praying that you will feel much better soon. Take care of yourself, get some rest, drink fluids and make certain you do everything the doctors told you to. Head injuries are nothing to mess around with.

Hugs, prayers and positive healing energy being sent your way.


----------



## angelsugar (Apr 22, 2006)

Oh my! What a shot out of the blue!

Hope you have a very speedy recovery! T&P's

The little ones will snuggle and make you better quicker!!!


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

Oh Jackie, I was wondering how come I was not seeing any postings from you lately,

I thought that maybe you went on vacation, but now I can see why.

Your angels :innocent:were looking after you, and I mean your Malt-Angels....

Thinking of you and sending good thoughts for a quick recovery:heart:


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I'm so sorry to hear this. So smart of you to wear a helmet. Phew!


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

Wow! Thank goodness you had a helmet on, I shudder to think what would have happened without one! Take care of yourself.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Prayers for you, Jackie. It is a good thing that you had a helmet on.


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

Sending prayers for a speedy recovery. As the others said,I'm glad you had a helmut on.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Oh my dear! 
So, so thankful that you are generally okay---what might have been! 
Hooray for your daughter! and for the helmet! Things can happen in a split second that alters life forever.
I am sorry about the vision though as I know that can make you feel sick in the stomach also. I will keep you in my prayers and heart. 
You obviously have lots more to accomplish in this life on earth---makes us think!
Love you!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

oh no!!! So sorry to hear this! Hoping for a speedy recovery!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Jackie, you need to stop "horsing around!" :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

I am so sorry for your accident, but so thankful that you didn't go worse. Good that you had both your helmet and daughter along  you can look at it from another bright side too - I'm glad that you didn't hurt your back; That can also be so not fun of an injury to recover from as well (been there, so I also know how annoying that can be). 

You bet, sending tones of prayers your way for a speedy recovery and for your eyes to go back to how it was in vision. Take very good care of yourself, pal :grouphug:


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I am so sorry about your accident. I'm wishing you a speedy and complete recovery.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

WOW!! You have had way more than your share lately!!! Hope you are still planning on going to Nationals? If you need a driver, let me know!!


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

How awful Jackie! I'm so sorry about your accident! Of course you'll be in my prayers. Hopefully, your vision will return to normal sooner than later. I'm sure that alone, not counting any pain you're in, is enough to make you feel bad...


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

You are a lucky lady. Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Wow, I hope you feel better soon and take care of yourself. Thank goodness for your helmet. 
I've been on a galloping horse and I'm not a rider, yikes! He knew he was close to home and took off for the barn.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Oh stars, that is awful! I am lifting up prayers for your healing. Hugs.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

I'm so sorry to hear about your concussion, but Thank God that you were wearing your helmet. Take care and get better.


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

I hope and pray you will feel better soon, that the headaches subside and your vision clears.


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

pammy4501 said:


> WOW!! You have had way more than your share lately!!! Hope you are still planning on going to Nationals? If you need a driver, let me know!!


I don't know what my status will be for Nationals-- my doctor said it may be six weeks or longer until my vision recovers. I still have to see another neurologist as well as an ophthalmologist and physical therapist so will know more in a few weeks I would guess. 

I was taken to Los Robles since it is a trauma center. Seemed like it took forever to get there-- the ambulance needed better shocks! I was on a back-board so I felt every little bump we hit. Not fun!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

socalyte said:


> I don't know what my status will be for Nationals-- my doctor said it may be six weeks or longer until my vision recovers. I still have to see another neurologist as well as an ophthalmologist and physical therapist so will know more in a few weeks I would guess.
> 
> I was taken to Los Robles since it is a trauma center. Seemed like it took forever to get there-- the ambulance needed better shocks! I was on a back-board so I felt every little bump we hit. Not fun!


Do they have neuro-opthalmologists there? I went to one here in NYC who was incredible. If you need any recommendation I could call his office. I think he's kind of world renowned so he might have a good suggestion. If so PM me and let me know where you are located.


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Jackie!~ my goodness...I'm so glad you were wearing your helmet but it sounds like a bad fall nonetheless. Prayers for your recovery and hugs to you :grouphug:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Jackie, I am sorry about your maybe having to miss Nationals this year, because I know it means a lot to you. But if you can't make nationals then be sure to put HH on your calendar---date is Sept. 22nd, more details when they are settled. I do hope you can recover quicker than they say, but take your time!!!!!! 
How are Pippa & Cozette handling all of this?


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

socalyte said:


> I don't know what my status will be for Nationals-- my doctor said it may be six weeks or longer until my vision recovers. I still have to see another neurologist as well as an ophthalmologist and physical therapist so will know more in a few weeks I would guess.
> 
> I was taken to Los Robles since it is a trauma center. Seemed like it took forever to get there-- the ambulance needed better shocks! I was on a back-board so I felt every little bump we hit. Not fun!


 Good grief!! Hope you had good care at LRRMC. Give me a call this week to update me. Which neuro are you seeing? You have my number. If you need anything...rides, help with the pups, just call. Sorry you are having such a tough time! (This isn't what retirement is about is it??? LOL!)


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Jackie, I am just reading this! Wow! Needless to say, you have experienced a serious accident. I'll be praying that you will be feeling better soon.


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

How scary...good thing you were wearing a helmet. Feel better soon.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Jackie -- how are you doing today? Is your vision better? Contuining prayers.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Jackie - checking back and thinking of you today. :grouphug:


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

Lacie's Mom said:


> Jackie -- how are you doing today? Is your vision better? Contuining prayers.


Today has not been a good day. I feel worse than I did yesterday. Maybe I didn't get enough rest. I hurt more and I am so irritable. My vision is about the same. I appreciate all the well wishes and prayers.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

socalyte said:


> Today has not been a good day. I feel worse than I did yesterday. Maybe I didn't get enough rest. I hurt more and I am so irritable. My vision is about the same. I appreciate all the well wishes and prayers.


 Just called and left you a message. But don't call back if you are feeling bad. But do call if you need anything at all! Feel better. Let me know if I can help in any way.


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

I'm so sorry, Jackie! I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## gopotsgo (May 21, 2009)

So sorry to hear this. You will heal but it takes time, the older you are, the more time it takes. Stay well hydrated (so avoid caffeine), avoid stimulation, REST. I'll keep my fingers crossed that you are ready for San Diego.


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

I am still having huge issues trying to get rest and find a comfortable way to sit and lie down. I've been told that it's not unusual to be irritable after a concussion-- maybe this is why! I'm so tired, and discouraged. I can't wait to start feeling better. 

Ok, that's the end of my whining. I am very appreciative of all the support here. It honestly means the world to me, and I do know this could have been so much worse.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Holy Mackeral girl!!! :w00t: What a scary experience!!! I'm so sorry you are having a hard time seeing and the headaches and everything else you're going through!! For your sake, I hope the time goes by quickly so you can get back to normal. 

Geez, I don't even want to imagine what it feels like and you had to ride an hour back!!! :w00t::blink: Oh man......


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Jackie - I keep thinking about you. Did you see a neurologist for follow up? I really want you to be under care even if you feel like they already told you what you needed to know. Please, if you don't think you need to go, humor me


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

I hope you start feeling better very soon, Jackie :grouphug:


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

I have an appointment to see a neurologist and have my CT scan and MRI on disc for him to review. I also have an ophthalmology appointment but not a neuro-ophtho. In two weeks I have to start physical therapy for my neck -- I strained all the muscles and it's bruised, I'm assuming from the helmet ? I am in Southern California so we have a lot of excellent doctors, fortunately. 

I'm really hoping I can find some way to sleep comfortably, since I think that lack of sleep is what is causing most of my irritability. I'm also still quite nauseated and dizzy, so none of that is helpful. It's only got to get better though, and I'm trying not to be too impatient.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Jackie - when is the neurologist visit?


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Sounds like you need to get in to see the neurologist asap. Prayers continuing for you.


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

My neuro appt is two weeks. My GP is following me- saw him yesterday and will again next week. It's still hard to read much so sorry that my responses are so brief-- letters start to move around and I can't focus.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Jackie, having had a serious brain issue I think I know how you are feeling and it also affected my sight in the same way you mentioned here w/letters moving & out of focus. I also see double sometimes which can make one crazy. It is something only your neuro can evaluate because the brain is so complicated. Please, just try to rest & know that time will help in the healing. You must have had quite a jolt!
Prayers and good wishes coming to you this AM. Big hug!


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

*Ophthalmologist visit today*

I had my eye doctor visit today and he said that there is no eye problem that he could see, but his exam showed I'm not tracking and not focusing correctly, so it's a brain issue. He said there was a little swelling of some vessels or maybe very minor bleeds due to the severity of the blow I took to my head. He said likely it would be resolve in 6 to 12 weeks. I have a follow up in three months. 

I'm still not sleeping well, but it is a bit better because I increased the amount of pain med I'm taking. I hadn't noticed before that it said 1 to 2 pills every four to six hours-- since I can't read very well with the words jumping around, I didn't think to look at what the label said before last night. Light and noise still bother me a lot, but I'm hopeful that soon I will start to see good improvement. 

Thanks again to everyone for your support and prayers.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Jackie - I'm so sorry you're going through this. I sending you prayers and love. Can you move up the neuro exam?


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Hoping and praying that you heal quickly. Head injuries are scary!

Tessa says: "I know - cookies take care of everything!"


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Jackie, glad you got in to see the eye dr. I was almost positive (from my own experience) that this was an issue w/the brain. Try to rest your eyes & mind as much as humanly possible---healing takes time--ugh!
I will keep you in my thoughts & prayers, dear lady---and you just take it easy! Big hug.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Jackie - was just thinking about you and wondering how you're doing. I think you said the neuro exam is this week. Hoping that you're getting better and can see better. ((((HUGS))))


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Oh Jackie...thank goodness you are ok!! Please take care of yourself. I love horses too..so I understand. Praying you feel better quickly!



socalyte said:


> Hey all, I haven't been on for a bit since I had a horseback riding accident Friday. I was just discharged from the hospital late yesterday. My daughter and I were riding way out in the back-country trails when we were galloping, and my horse got too close to hers. As I was reining in my horse to put more distance between us, her horse kicked mine, my horse spun sideways and I didn't. That is all I recall of the incident, though I do remember lying on the ground for a while after. Since we were so far out, we had to ride back to the stables. I'm guessing it was 45 minutes to an hour back.
> 
> All I know for sure is my head got the brunt of it, and thank God for helmets! I have a severe concussion, though fortunately my CT scan showed no fractures. Had an MRI in followup yesterday since i have "scrolling vision" issues, but the MRI is ok. it's taking me forever to write this with my vision being all weird, but I would appreciate everyone's thoughts and prayers. They said it could be up to six weeks before my vision gets back to normal. It is pretty miserable-- I have horrible headaches and am super fatigued. I'm finding bruises I didn't know I had, too.


----------

